# Router Workshop phenolic plate & Route-R-Joint Question



## haptown (Jan 13, 2007)

I have a Router Workshop router table that has the black phenolic plate inset into the top - I also just bought Woodline's Rout-R-Joint jig system and have discovered the bit opening in my router table plate is too large for the brass bushing guides that came with the Router-R-Joint system. Does anyone know if there is an adapter that would fit into the Router Workshop plate so that I can use the smaller bushings?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

You may want to consider buying a set of brass guides for the plate. Harbor Freight is the cheapest bet. The guides themselves should work with your jig.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

haptown, The Oak Park plate is made to use there own , larger guides, which have some advantages over the smaller PC style. You need the ones they sell or these should also fit. 

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=41778&cat=1,43000,51208&ap=1

The Harbor Freight set will be the smaller size also, and I don't know of any adapter.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Guys

Talking about brass guides, here's a great one that Greg posted and I bookmarked it..
check the price out and you don't need to buy the whole set just the off set ring if you have the brass guide in your stock..

Plus you can use the 1/4" ROUTER BIT.. not the norm for many of the inlay setups.


Inlay Sets
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=41779&cat=1,43000,51208


=========


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey Bob, I don't have the Oak Park plate, but am I correct in assuming that the large Lee Valley set will fit?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Rusty

Right on bud and at a better price too..
I just call them like I see them.. 
I just did a post how to open the small hole in the base plate to let anyone use the bigger brass guide, I used the Lee Valley one in that post...

http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?p=89748#post89748

===


RustyW said:


> Hey Bob, I don't have the Oak Park plate, but am I correct in assuming that the large Lee Valley set will fit?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Rusty,

The OP guides are 1 1/2". I do stand corrected about HF, had a brain fart on that one.


----------

